# 'Hammer or H.O.



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Whats a hammer? :-?


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

Have been know in the past as Yamahammers! Just another name for Yamaha!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im a yammie tech and ive never heard that lol. Then again i dont work on bass boats. Whole other realm i guess.

Hold on, you "liked your hpdi??" 
Thats rare


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

I did. Great hole shot and plenty of top end. But again, it was the world of Bass!

The SHO is a beast too!

Hows your expernience with the four strokes? That is the way I am leaning for the skiff (95% freshwater use), but the E-Tec HO in White is sexy and clean looking on a skiff!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Honestly i like the four strokes 150hp and up, anything under that and they suck imo. But the new f70 is a really good motor, and i would own one on my personal skiff but $8k is just a lot for a 70 imo.

Whatever motor you choose, you can paint 
Its spreading like wildfire around the marinas down south. There must be a hundred white yamahas and verados in the marina


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hahahah.....a white beast called a Verado! Love it! Yep, I am not a Merc. fan and boy that Verado is a tank. I have to admit though, the Pro XS in 225 and 250 is one of the best sounding engines.....ever! Love the growl at idle and the roar during hole shot is pretty! But still, a white Verado, I have to see that.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The world of bass boats is completely foreign to me. I understand their needs but nothing in that world relates to my needs as a guide. I go day after day and am totally dependent on a motor that's reliable, relatively low cost (maintenance wise) and as light weight as possible in a given horsepower. Given a choice I'd avoid any motor that's being touted for it's high end performance.... but that's just me. I know there's a market for them but not as a working motor since every down day for me has a heavy cost...

I'd highly recommend any mid range E-Tec any day as power that just won't let you down. I'm on my third E-Tec 90 now (my last one was at 2700 hours and still running when we pulled it last August). The "new" motor already is nearing 150 hours. Everything I hear and see about the 115, 130, and 150 motors is just as good. Can't speak about the bigger ones since I just don't know anything about them....

I'm probably a bit biased towards Johnrudes since they're all I've ever had (from 1973....).


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Hahahah.....a white beast called a Verado!  Love it!  Yep, I am not a Merc. fan and boy that Verado is a tank.  I have to admit though, the Pro XS in 225 and 250 is one of the best sounding engines.....ever!  Love the growl at idle and the roar during hole shot is pretty!  But still, a white Verado, I have to see that.


When i get back to work on the second i'll snap you a picture.
Its a 42ft hydra sport with quad 350hp sci verados painted white.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > Its a 42ft hydra sport with quad 350hp sci verados painted white.
> 
> 
> 
> know why that hydrasport has quad vrod's ?


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

> The world of bass boats is completely foreign to me.  I understand their needs but nothing in that world relates to my needs as a guide.  I go day after day and am totally dependent on a motor that's reliable, relatively low cost (maintenance wise) and as light weight as possible in a given horsepower.  Given a choice I'd avoid any motor that's being touted for it's high end performance.... but that's just me.  I know there's a market for them but not as a working motor since every down day for me has a heavy cost...
> 
> I'd highly recommend any mid range E-Tec any day as power that just won't let you down.  I'm on my third E-Tec 90 now (my last one was at 2700 hours and still running when we pulled it last August).  The "new" motor already is nearing 150 hours.  Everything I hear and see about the 115, 130, and 150 motors is just as good.  Can't speak about the bigger ones since I just don't know anything about them....
> 
> I'm probably a bit biased towards Johnrudes since they're all I've ever had (from 1973....).



As we have touched on a bit in this thread, the world of Bass boats is totally different! It is all about flashy boats, top end performance, the latest and greatest, bling and chasing something that really isn't out there! Hell, I know someone who just picked up the newest Ranger, put two MinnKota Talons on it, 3 - 10" Hummingbird graphs and some other things.....retail cost when all is said and done.....over $80K :-?  :'(

Rediculous for a 21' boat with a 250 on it. I know big salt boats run BIG money, but for a 21' Bass boat, just dumb!

I am seriously going to look at the E'Rude, but in an H.O. I have been hearing more and more good things about it and I will definately take a look at it. If the performance numbers and fuel and oil burn are similar to a Yamaha, the decision will be more difficult! I know a LOT of 225 and 250 Rudes that have blown, but have not hear mucha bout this in the lower horsepower motors!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > > Its a 42ft hydra sport with quad 350hp sci verados painted white.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't like the F150 Yamaha never have, 4 cycl. 150hp are a desgin flaw, and they wouldn't exsits if it wasn't for the EPA, they lack the power of V6 150.

If i was in the market for a 115-150hp and weight was a concern Merc 115 Pro XS hands down the baddest 115 on the market. Very reliable engine as well, haven't had much warranty work on them.

Then the 150hp E-tech, followed by the F150


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > > > Its a 42ft hydra sport with quad 350hp sci verados painted white.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > > > > Its a 42ft hydra sport with quad 350hp sci verados painted white.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > > > Its a 42ft hydra sport with quad 350hp sci verados painted white.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ says the merc technician


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

only know what i've seen,buddy of mine owns a fishing website - his verado's were replaced by merc,after constant failures - another gentleman i know has had a loooong list of failures on his verados...

my shop:no way,don't work on them for anything - including oil n filter changes - treat them like kryptonite...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> ^ says the merc technician


I'm a certified Yamaha and Suzuki tech as well!!!  I love all engines! ;D


----------

